# Anyone famous in your family tree?



## Slinkky (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 2!

I am related to Mark Twain on my grandfathers side and I am related to Pat Garrett on my grandmothers side.

What about you?


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 29, 2009)

I think we'd rather be connected to Mark Twain




but my mother's side were the original Pirates of the Caribbean. More like infamous.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 29, 2009)

Princess Diana was a 22nd cousin of mine, on my dad's side. My brother on the other hand is cousins with Barry Manilow, although I can't quite remember how closely.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 29, 2009)

Only one I know about is Lucy Maude Montgomery (author of Anne of Green Gables amongst others) She was my fathers great (or great great can't remember) aunt.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jul 29, 2009)

My husband is related to Robert Wadlow, the tallest man in history... not really famous, but that's all I've got.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Jul 29, 2009)

My late husband's family were related to George Washington. Not me, I got the infamous. I am about a 5th cousin of Jesse and Frank James!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 29, 2009)

Guess I'm considered an "old blue blood" in American history?





My mother's side:

1. Robert (Bobby) Burns, the Scottish poet, best known for "Auld Lang Syne", the New Years Eve song.

2. Robert Morris, a signor of the Declaration of Independence. He never had children. However my mother is descended from his one nephew.

3. Walter Irving, listed as an "automotive pioneer" for Oregon......He and a partner were the first to bring "horseless carriages" into the state.

My father's side:

1. Miles Standish.......Yep........My dad's niece (my cousin) went through the effort of having a family tree done with the help of the Mormons (who are known to keep amazing records.).........and a few years before my dad passed she sent him a copy.

Because of that copy of the family tree, I discovered that a dear close girl friend of mine and I are VERY distant relatives! LOL! Curiously, she and I look very much alike!!!!!!!

Faye and I ended up in business together (an antique mall) and it became a good joke when people would come into the shop and mistake me for her....... or the other way around........ And then, a few years later we both took a "girls vacation" together to Las Vegas. There were several occasions where folks asked if we were sisters.





2. The Pratt Family in the Philomath/Corvallis, Oregon area........one of the first pioneer settlers there. There is a Mary's Peak and a Mary's River in that area named for my great grandmother.

History is cool..........It teaches. Hopefully it teaches us what NOT to REPEAT! But also teaches us things to appreciate.


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 30, 2009)

These are great!



Add More!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2009)

My great aunt was Emmeline Pankhurst. She was my dad's aunt.

My dad, Cecil Pankhurst, was in the Tractorcade that went to Washington DC in 1979. He was also jailed in Hidalgo, Texas in 1978 for fighting for farmers' rights. You can read about the American Agriculture Movement beginnings in the book called "Gentle Rebels".


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 30, 2009)

Through my mother's side of the family, we are related to Zane Grey who is a famous author of many westerns.


----------



## Alex (Jul 30, 2009)

On my fathers side I am related to Martin Van Buren, the 8th President

Of the U.S.


----------



## Ginia (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not real sure of the number of generations removed, but my Great (11 greats back I think) Grandfather was Peregrene White, son of Susanna and William White, and was the first white child born after the landing of the Mayflower. Have thought of looking into membership in the Society of Mayflower Descendents, but since society is rather boring and I can't see much importance of it, have just let it slide (besides, thats a club that doesn't have anything to do with horses, so how great can it be )


----------



## sundancer (Jul 30, 2009)

Ginia said:


> I'm not real sure of the number of generations removed, but my Great (11 greats back I think) Grandfather was Peregrene White, son of Susanna and William White, and was the first white child born after the landing of the Mayflower. Have thought of looking into membership in the Society of Mayflower Descendents, but since society is rather boring and I can't see much importance of it, have just let it slide (besides, thats a club that doesn't have anything to do with horses, so how great can it be )


That is too funny, my mothers family were also on the Mayflower when it came over. Myolder sister did joing the Society of Mayflower Descendants and the Daughters of Revelution (not sure if I have that one right) but it all has to do with your descendants coming over on the Mayflower. I am also distantly related to Winston Churchill and somehow I think on my fathers side I am related to the Baxter family (Baxter State Park in Maine). My sister did an extensive family tree a few years back. I really havent taken the time to go over it but I guess I should it could be fun!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## REO (Jul 30, 2009)

My great grandmother was Robert E Lee's cousin. She was a Lee too.

We all have "E" as a middle initial and that's where the E in REO comes from!


----------



## CeeGee (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, on my mother's side we were related to Samuel Johnson, who was the Doctor on board the Mayflower. My sister checked into the Mayflower Society and there are scholarships available to decendants of the Mayflower. I love the research stuff....


----------



## Ginia (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, it looks like we can start a new off-shoot for Lil Beginnings called "Society of Mayflower Descendants that have small horses


----------



## Betsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Wish I could add mine, but don't know anything.

I was adopted so don't know anything about my family. not even if I'm irish or not?? don't know that either.

bummer!!!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 1, 2009)

I am a direct decendent of Captain James Peebles of the Royal Scottish Army in the reign of King Henry Vll of Scotland and direct decedent of Aquilla Wiley of the founding people of Wiley County Tennesee back in 1759.

Not sure if they are famous or not but was really cool doing the family history!


----------



## Shari (Aug 1, 2009)

Mom's side....... The French part, started coming over in 1599 to Acadia...now called Nova Scotia.





Great Grandfather was a Native American Baseball player

The Acadian french side goes back to 1st Baron MIUS d'ENTREMONT of Poboncoup, first Baron of Acadia.

Dad's side.... much of the family came over to NC before NC was NC.... it was totally uncharted territory.

Dad's direct line come from the brother of James Wilson who signed the Declaration of Independence.

_Last hanging of a *horse thief *in NC was done by my GG Grandfather_..... lots of Sheriff's in that line.

There are a few more interesting characters in my family but that is just what I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 2, 2009)

This is so COOL!!!

My grandmother and my mother were members of the Daughters of the American Revolution too...... I didn't know about there being Scholarships for Mayflower Descendants! Will definitely look into that. Thank you!


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm........................

My great great great ? (not sure) gradmother was Sarah Houston, who was the sister ? to Sam Houston I wish I could scan her picture onto the computer.

Not sure if this counts, but my grandfather worked on the Manhatten Project in Virgina making the adom bomb in WWII


----------



## wildoak (Aug 2, 2009)

My maternal grandfather traced back to Rob Roy McGregor, sort of a Robin Hood of Scotland (maybe did battle with your ancestor, saddle trail




), and my husband's sister always claimed they were related to Annie Oakley. Their mother was an Oakley.

This is not a famous one, but the story has always tickled me - my dad's mother, who died when I was very young, always said that she had come over from England as a young woman, fallen in love, married and refused to go home. My mother did some geneology years back and the truth appears to be that she came over as an au pair and didn't have the money to get home LOL. She did marry here and they subsequently opened a business in Dallas and did very well, until he died in his 40's and the depression set in, leaving her to raise 5 children.

Jan


----------



## HorseMom (Aug 2, 2009)

Alex said:


> On my fathers side I am related to Martin Van Buren, the 8th PresidentOf the U.S.


I went to his home last year, very pretty.

On my father's side, it's believed that we are decedents from the viking, Eric the Red. I don't know how accurate that is since I'm sure there are no records. It is entirely possible, I have a very strong Scandinavian heritage.

On my mother's side, Roger Toothaker, one of the men that died in prison during the Salem Witch trials.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 2, 2009)

Im related to John Quincy Adams on my mothers side.


----------



## minimule (Aug 2, 2009)

The Younger brothers are in my family tree. My mom said that at one of the banks they robbed, we had relatives on both sides.....one was robbing and the other a teller!

My Grandfather on my Dad's side, his sister was married to Hank Williams Sr. That makes Hank Williams Jr a distant cousin.





Hubby's tree goes back to Franklin Pierce, 23rd President. Phillip Livingston, a signer of the Declaration of Independence is also in his tree. Hubby's middle name is Livingston and his father's first name was Pierce.


----------



## Slinkky (Aug 3, 2009)

These are great! Thank you all for contributing. Anyothers???


----------



## walkermini (Aug 3, 2009)

Im a cousin of James Buchanan (15th president) on my dad's side. My maiden name is Buchanan.


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 3, 2009)

Not me but my hubby and sons

Miyamoto Musashi the most famous Samauri swordfighter ever










and for me - Queen Elizabeth (la-dee-frickin'-da) hahaha I'm a member of the Scottish Ferguson clan...she's one to


----------



## Reble (Aug 3, 2009)

On my mothers side Cousin Actor : Allan Lad

http://www.cmgww.com/stars/ladd/photo.htm


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 3, 2009)

These are so interesting and fun! On my dad's side - the late, great (and might I add super-cool



) actor Steve McQueen - (about) 5th cousin to my dad. Even such a distant cousin, I see some resemblance in my dad and uncles.


----------



## Shari (Aug 3, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## Slinkky (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, we have some pretty amazing people with some pretty amazing relatives!

Come on....Shake those branches....there has to be more!


----------



## appymini (Aug 6, 2009)

On my mothers side. I have a famous Uncle. He is from the Holland war time.His name is Victor Kugler.But in the famous true story book He is known as Victor Kraglar. The book is called Diary Of Ann Frank


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN (Aug 6, 2009)

On my father's side of the family, I am related to Virgil I "Gus" Grissom the astronaut.

Charlotte


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Aug 8, 2009)

On my father's side: My relatives came over on the boats from England just after the Mayflower......you know...the ones they dumped all the prisons onto. SOOOO I am a decendant of all the British Criminals!

.....that explains a lot, now that I think about it.....


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 8, 2009)

gatorbait4sure said:


> On my father's side: My relatives came over on the boats from England just after the Mayflower......you know...the ones they dumped all the prisons onto. SOOOO I am a decendant of all the British Criminals!.....that explains a lot, now that I think about it.....



Haha, mine were on the Mayflower.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 8, 2009)

We are related to David Hackwort (www.hackworth.com) very closely, however would have to ask them about the actual relation.


----------

